

Zynga "appeals to the same psychology as gambling" - davidtyleryork
http://www.forbes.com/sites/benzingainsights/2011/08/12/zynga-appeals-to-the-same-psychology-as-gambling-says-analytics-expert-jeff-tseng/

======
davidtyleryork
Also, I wrote a follow-up blog post here. Comments welcome
<http://betab.ly/oiuOrA>

